# filmy fullHD

## Kimas

Witam

Czy taki sprzęt powinien pociągnąć fullHD:

```
cd2 1,83, 2mb cache 667 mhz

3gb ram

geforce go 7600
```

w tym momencie filmy w formacie mkv odtwarzane za pomocą mplayera nieźle się tną.

z czego można skorzystać aby filmy były odtwarzane płynnie?

----------

## dylon

 *Kimas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> w tym momencie filmy w formacie mkv odtwarzane za pomocą mplayera nieźle się tną.
> 
> z czego można skorzystać aby filmy były odtwarzane płynnie?

 

vdpau

----------

## SlashBeast

vdpau chyba wymaga gf 8xxx i nowszych.

mkv to tylko kontener, mozesz meic tam xvida, dvixa, x264/h264 a pewnie i wmv nawet.

Mi fullhd smiga ladnie (i sadze, ze Tobie tez bedzie) na mplayerze z latami na multi-threading i kilkoma fajnymi wpisami w konfigu mplayera.

1. Wieksze cache mplayera, wydluza start o 2-3 sekundy max, ale daje niesamowite efekty, no i mplayer zjada wiecej ramu.

```
cache=131072

cache-min = 20.0

cache-seek-min = 50
```

+ Cos, w co sie nie do konca zaglebialem:

```
lavdopts=fast=1:threads=2
```

Mozna tam jeszcze dodac do lavdopts ":skiploopfilter=all" ale mi smiga bez tego.

Mplayer budowany skryptami z http://repo.or.cz/w/mplayer-build.git

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> vdpau chyba wymaga gf 8xxx i nowszych.
> 
> 

 

Faktycznie.

Bez vdpau gf9600gt + pentium D (z HT) 2,8GHz nie radzil sobie u mnie juz z dynamicznymi filmami hd 1080p (720 jeszcze dawal rade). Z vdpau obciazenie mam gdzies na poziomie 2% wiekszym niz normalnie  :Smile: 

p.s. gdyby takie vdpau wymyslili dla flasha to bylbym w siodmym niebie  :Smile:  (teraz hd we flashu nie obejrze plynnie)

----------

## Kimas

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mplayer budowany skryptami z http://repo.or.cz/w/mplayer-build.git

 

dzięki za odpowiedz, sądzę że to pomoże, z tym że możesz podpowiedzieć jak przebudować mplayera? nigdy tego nie robiłem, a nawet nie wiem za bardzo jakie pytanie zadać wujkowi google.... ;( btw z tego co zauważyłem w necie będzie potrzebna przebudowa ffmpeg na ffmpeg-mt, czy mam rację?

----------

## SlashBeast

mplayer z portage jako failover + by pobral zaleznosci, gdyz ten 'nowy' mplayer sam wykrywa co jest i buduje z obsluga tego.

Repo gita pobierasz przez git clone git://adres-do-repo.git a potem "./init ; ./enable-mt; make -j2"

a update przez:

"git pull ; ./clean ; ./update ; ./enable-mt ; make -j2"

Po tym dostaniesz gotowego mplayera z ffmpeg-mt w {katalog gdzie budowales mplayer}/mplayer/mplayer.

Co do pentium D - to jest smok, ktory tylko udawal wydajnosc i straszyl wysokim zegarem. Core2 zjada go na sniadanie.

PS. dodatkowo ten mplayer wspiera np. ordered chaptery w MKV.

----------

## lsdudi

a ja dorzuce swoje 3 grosze poka flagi mplayera bo to wcale nie jest takie trywialne

a pentium D to 2x P4 w dodatku ze zjebaną współbieżnością.

----------

## Kimas

SlashBeast dzięki za podpowiedzi, różnica jest kolosalna  :Wink:  aż żałuję że wcześniej tu nie napisałem ;d

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## dylon

 *Kimas wrote:*   

> SlashBeast dzięki za podpowiedzi, różnica jest kolosalna  aż żałuję że wcześniej tu nie napisałem ;d
> 
> 

 

No to mnie zaciekawiles  :Smile: 

Jakie miales wczesniej obciazenie procesora na pelnym ekranie (i jakiej rozdzielczosci) a jakie jest teraz?

----------

## Kimas

z danych które pokazuje ps aux, "normalna" wersja mplayera pokazuję obciążenie rzędu 45-55%, wersja z mt obciąża procek średnio 10-15% więcej, ale teraz przynajmniej mogę bez problemów przewijać filmy fullHD, przy dynamicznych scenach wszystko jest płynne. w tym momencie testowałem przy 1280x800, jak telewizor będzie wolny to przetestuje na 1920x1080  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Przy przewijaniu to najwiecej daje (moim zdaniem) wieksze cache, dynamiczne sceny (szczegolnie przy anime) to juz zasluga mt, rzuc okiem na obciazenie rdzeni, bo te 10-15% wiecej to moze byc tak naprwade drugi rdzen.

----------

## tgR10

ja po przesiadce na nouveau, moglem full hd ogladac bez przyciec na gf7300gt i amd64 2.2 ghz (32bit os)

----------

## faktor4u

A ja ze swojej strony polecam VLC. Jako jedyny program odtworzył HD (1280x720 *.mp4) na moim Samsungu NC10 z Atomem. Trzeba wprawdzie było zrobić parę zmian w konfiguracji, ale jednak działa.

----------

## soban_

Podpisuje sie pod VLC, zwlaszcza ze ostatnio nie moglem odpalic filmu Bestplayerem na Windowsie - gdzie VLC sobie poradzil bez problemow. Oczywiscie mowa o >= 1.0.5, bo ostatnio bylem swiadkiem gdzie w nizszej wersji potrafil "klatkowac" (1920x1080). Uzywam go od ~roku i nie przypominam sobie, zebym mial problem z odtworzeniem czegos na nim, pomijajac wyzej opisana sytulacje.

----------

## Lord_Raven

W repozytorium "multimedia" jest mplayer z ffmeg-mt. działa bez zarzutów.

----------

